# Wilfred - Pilot OAD 6/23/2011



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I loved this show. It was very offbeat and quirky, and I was a little turned off by the premise and the promos. But I heard/read some good reviews from people I respect so I gave it a try, and really enjoyed it. That dog is hilarious. He's going to really be getting Ryan into trouble.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

I found it hilarious. This show is adapted from the Australian series, and the same actor plays Wilfred in both. Wilfred has been described as "part Labrador Retriever and part Russell Crowe on a bender."


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I loved this show, which is unfortunate because that means it will be cancelled.

Two specific dog references I picked up on:

Wilfred doing a circle before sitting on the couch.
Wilfred telling Ryan to put his lipstick away.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

SeanC said:


> Wilfred telling Ryan to put his lipstick away.


I don't get that...


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> I don't get that...


I guess you're not a dog owner! If you've ever seen a dog when he gets, er, excited, it looks rather like a lipstick!


----------



## dowalker (Sep 29, 2002)

I loved it. Hope it lasts. Telling folks to watch it!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

SeanC said:


> I loved this show, which is unfortunate because that means it will be cancelled.
> 
> Two specific dog references I picked up on:
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the show too, and caught both references!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

It was definitely offbeat, which means ratings will be small. It was different, in a good way. I'm not sure it can sustain itself over the course of 10 episodes or however many there are. The basic joke may get stale but the first episdoe was entertaining.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

SeanC said:


> I loved this show, which is unfortunate because that means it will be cancelled.
> 
> Two specific dog references I picked up on:
> 
> ...


Definitely caught both of those, plus him running after the motorcycle, nuzzling the waitresses boobs, and many other things that he did simply because he's a dog.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I enjoyed it. I look forward to next week.


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

Just watched the pilot. Lots of bits came from the Aussie series 1 (not just episode 1), but this is NOT just a American rereading of the original.



Spoiler



This version often has the feeling that Wilfred is almost entirely a projection of Ryan's desires to break free with tones of dog trying to protect/keep his owner to himself. The original (at least series 1) emphasized the protection/ownership aspect with Wilfred's suggestions (and actions) very calculated to make Ryan seems unacceptable as a boyfriend.



I'll give this a shot for a while. WTF, it's summer!


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

hmm, missed it and don't see it on hulu or fx.com.... maybe on demand?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

This weeks episode is rerunning on 6/30 at 11:30pm ET.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> This weeks episode is rerunning on 6/30 at 11:30pm ET.


Let's be real, this is FX we're talking about. It will likely be on at least 47 times before the next episode. I didn'tr ealize it was starting so I'm gonna set it to record... 50/50 on if it's interesting to me or not but seems to be getting a lot of good reviews.

The concept reminds me of Brian on Family Guy. I always found his best scenes to be when he acted like a dog, despite being the smartest, deepest person in the family. I know Wilfred is just a projection from Frodo's mind but it reminded me of that.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I couldn't hack it. I killed it about halfway through. It pushed too many of my buttons the wrong way.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Let's be real, this is FX we're talking about. It will likely be on at least 47 times before the next episode. I didn'tr ealize it was starting so I'm gonna set it to record... 50/50 on if it's interesting to me or not but seems to be getting a lot of good reviews.
> 
> .


Normally I'd agree with you but I can't find the pilot either. And, there only seem to be a couple of repeats for the next episode. Odd behavior for a basic cable channel and a new series.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> It was definitely offbeat, which means ratings will be small.


Actually it did real well it got the highest rating for a series premier comedy on FX.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/ratings/2011/06/24/new-comedy-wilfred-posts-highest-ever-premiere-ratings-for-a-comedy-series-on-fx-348311/20110624fx01/

I thought it was just ok and very bizarre. I don't like sister though. She seems like Ellie from Chuck.

I've never seen the Australian version though. I just want to know do we ever get to see Wilfred in dog form?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The jury is out for me, there are a few things they could really do to wow me..
I get that others see Wilfred as a normal dog, I'd love to occasionally see a shot of that ala Quantum Leap and Sam, it'd be a nice touch.
I think they missed the boat on the water being in a glass instead of a bowl, had they had him have the decision and then use the bowl I would have been amused, it could have been easily written and then they just cut away and not show him drinking.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

It's better than Louie.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I didn't especially like it, but I'll watch a few more episodes before giving up.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

It has some clever angles and being that my dog was snoring away under the big screen, I loved the insights into dog-think.

But I think Wilfred is going to quickly become a one joke pony.

After all this is a remake of an Aussie show taking the Mr. Ed concept into the sharper-edged 2010s, and Mr. Ed was just a TV take on the Francis the Talking Mule movies.

I'll watch but I wouldn't wager on at this starting point on the series having multi-year legs. Still, hey, they could surprise me. It's not fair to judge by the pilot episode. I'll stayed tuned.


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

netringer said:


> I think Wilfred is going to quickly become a one joke pony.


I hope not - I loved the first episode - but I find it hard to envision how they'll be able to hold on to this level of outrageousness for too long without getting stale. But hey, I'll just cross my fingers and hope the writers are cleverer than I am.

Who knows, maybe it'll end up like Weeds, getting more insanely ridiculous as it goes along but still managing to be entertaining (as long as you can maintain your suspension of disbelief).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought it was pretty good. Not great, but definitely some funny things. I thought the best two parts were when Wilfred circled the couch before jumping on....and when Frodo was telling him to go get the ball, Wilfred said, "You know how many <bleeping> balls I have?

The problem I had with the show was that the dog was TOO human like.....c'mon a dog smoking a bong? That was just dumb. As someone said with Brian on Family Guy, the best stuff is usually when he acts like a dog, yet still says human type stuff. So in this case, it would have been funnier after Frodo threw the ball that Wilfred started panting and wanted to go chase it. Instead it was..."OK, I can't get this without you", with very little excitement in his voice. Might as well write it that the girl next store has an introspective drunk roommate giving him advice. Basically it was more that than a dog.

But I could see this being really funny if they gear Wilfred into being more doglike.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I thought it was pretty good. Not great, but definitely some funny things. I thought the best two parts were when Wilfred circled the couch before jumping on....and when Frodo was telling him to go get the ball, Wilfred said, "You know how many <bleeping> balls I have?
> 
> The problem I had with the show was that the dog was TOO human like.....c'mon a dog smoking a bong? That was just dumb. As someone said with Brian on Family Guy, the best stuff is usually when he acts like a dog, yet still says human type stuff. So in this case, it would have been funnier after Frodo threw the ball that Wilfred started panting and wanted to go chase it. Instead it was..."OK, I can't get this without you", with very little excitement in his voice. Might as well write it that the girl next store has an introspective drunk roommate giving him advice. Basically it was more that than a dog.
> 
> But I could see this being really funny if they gear Wilfred into being more doglike.


I think it would have been better if I was smoking what the dog was smoking. A half hour filler so I'll stick with it. The dog humping the waitress and snuggling was funny.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I look forward to seeing more of Wilfred's owner.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

found it to be dumb, and I usually really like the lame adolescent humor.

Maybe it was the mood I was in, but the suit just looks so cheap


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Fahtrim said:


> the suit just looks so cheap


Like you could easily tell that it wasn't really a dog?? 

(It *is* his hallucination - anything is reasonable.)


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

I LOVED the show! A guy at work loved it. My gf hated it


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

My wife and I didn't get through the first episode, just not our kind of thing. But what the heck, we hate The Office too, and that seemed to survive without us.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I really wanted to like this. It was a bit of a chore to get through the pilot episode and after 3 unsuccessful attempts to watch the second ep. never getting more than 10 minutes in, I give up.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

US producers seem to screw up about 95% of imported shows. This one is thankfully one of the 5%. I loved the Aussie version and they did right by it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought I would hate based on the promos and description it but ended up loving it. The second episode was also great. The SP stays.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I haven't deleted the show off my DVR yet, but I probably will. I've seen the 2 episodes and just don't get it.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I thought I would hate based on the promos and description it but ended up loving it. The second episode was also great. The SP stays.


Pretty much my feelings as well, I shook my head watching most every preview but decided to give it a shot since it seemed so different. Elijah Wood is really great in it.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

I so wanted to like this. I guess I don't toke enough to get into it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MegaHertz67 said:


> I so wanted to like this. I guess I don't toke enough to get into it.


That's how I see it. I've seen the first two episodes and without giving away any spoilers, the stuff where the dog acts like a human, is really dumb. They do that MUCH better with Brian on Family guy. Wilfred reminds me of Russell Brand, who I can't stand (and I'm p*ssed at for snagging Katy Perry ). When Wilfred acts like a man acting like a dog (does that make sense?), it's pretty funny. But I'm not sure if it's funny enough to keep watching.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

MegaHertz67 said:


> I so wanted to like this. I guess I don't toke enough to get into it.


I guess I do toke enough - I thought it was entertaining.  Not sure how they would stretch this out beyond about ten or so episodes though.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

[since there is no season thread, I'll post this in the only thread that exists. if *ever* a show called out for a season thread...]

Sadly, I've had to drop the SP for Wilfred. I toke plenty, and it didn't matter if I was straight or stoned, this show just didn't have it. The pilot was ok, funny at times, even really funny once or twice; second eps was ok, but less funny overall. But the 3rd was just boring. My mantra for a comedy and/or dramedy--piss me off or entertain me, I don't care; just don't bore me.

It just wasn't going anywhere. Long, long stretches of nothingness, with an occasional funny scene. I say sadly up above, because I wanted to like this. The concept screams funny. But as they say, the devil lies between concept and reality.

MHO. YMMV.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

My wife and I are still enjoying it. The laser pointer bit was gold.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought the latest episode was the best. I thought they played up Wilfred being a dog more in this episode than in the others. Wilfred talking about how everything was "gray" was the funniest bit of the show. The show lost my wife, but I'm still sticking with it, with the hope that they'll eventually stop with the stupid dog doing bong hits bit. It's totally unnecessary and dumb.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> The show lost my wife, but I'm still sticking with it, with the hope that they'll eventually stop with the stupid dog doing bong hits bit. It's totally unnecessary and dumb.


Almost every clip I saw from the original version was him smoking a bong so I don't think you'll be getting that anytime soon.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> Almost every clip I saw from the original version was him smoking a bong so I don't think you'll be getting that anytime soon.


Which I figured. It actually ruins the show for me, not enhances it. As long as they do more of Wilfred the dog, instead of Wilfred the stoner, I will like it better.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I'm done with this show. I watched the third episode and deleted the season pass.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

"Freedom of expression" -- that was kinda clever. But yeah, there's not really that much there for a "non-bonger".


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

huh...and I thought the third episode was the best and had the most "guy doing more dog things" than ever...


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Anubys said:


> huh...and I thought the third episode was the best and had the most "guy doing more dog things" than ever...


I also thought the third episode was the best. Loved the laser pointer bit.

The 4th episode was so-so, though. Except for when Wilfred answered why he did what he was so regretful for. "It was peanut butter!"


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I got the idea it was like the old movie Harvey. Only Frodo sees Wilfred's human characteristics. Everyone else just sees him as a dog. I think it's a pretty funny show.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Jeeters said:


> I also thought the third episode was the best. Loved the laser pointer bit.
> 
> The 4th episode was so-so, though. Except for when Wilfred answered why he did what he was so regretful for. "It was peanut butter!"


oh...I thought the peanut butter episode was the third one...THAT was the best episode. The butt scratching, the peanut butter, the ice cream cone...it was all great


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

FYI from "The Futon Critic"

Original "Wilfred" Series to Air on IFC July 31
The entire first season of the original Australian version will air Sunday, July 31 beginning at 12:00 PM ET.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Looks only season 1 is being aired. Wonder if they'll show season 2? 

Odd that IMDB shows season 1 in 2007 (but dates listed on directv guide shows 08 and 09) and a season in 2010. Weird.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Can't embed it here, so you'll have to click to enjoy the alternate-universe version of "Wilfred".


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Raffi. :up:

Wilfred with the monopoly wad. 

Wilfred courting the new stuffed animal. 

Wilfred boning the giraffe and giving it a tossed salad. *shiver*

Frodo going down on Dewey's mom. *double shiver*


----------



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

Once again this show made me laugh out loud repeatedly, the stuff that poor giraffe did, or had done to it was fantastic and sick and wrong and funny


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm the first poster to this past episode?!

I thought it was an awesome episode, I can't believe how dusty the room got at the end of the show though.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

SeanC said:


> I'm the first poster to this past episode?!
> 
> I thought it was an awesome episode, I can't believe how dusty the room got at the end of the show though.


Loving it more and more each episode.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Howie said:


> I got the idea it was like the old movie Harvey. Only Frodo sees Wilfred's human characteristics. Everyone else just sees him as a dog. I think it's a pretty funny show.


I see it as Harvey for the 21st century. 

I don't care for the bong parts either (not realistic), but the rest is hilarious IMHO. My husband can't stand it at all and says "you're lowering your IQ by watching this..." I told him he has no imagination and "it's fictiion not reality TV."

I really enjoy it! Especially when Wilfred is talking, you imagine that everyone but Ryan just hears a dog barking. That's great!

Cheryl


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Every time we see Wilfred smoking I know that it's just Ryan smoking and imagining the rest


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I just watched 10 episodes of the US version and it just gets better and better!!
I realized that I was smiling the whole time between bursts of laughing out loud.
I am now getting the two seasons they produced for Aussie TV.
:up::up:


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

getreal said:


> I just watched 10 episodes of the US version and it just gets better and better!!
> I realized that I was smiling the whole time between bursts of laughing out loud.
> I am now getting the two seasons they produced for Aussie TV.
> :up::up:


I watched a couple that they played on IFC. It was okay but I didn't find it as funny as the US one so I deleted the other 6 or so eps I had recorded.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

mtnagel said:


> I watched a couple that they played on IFC. It was okay but I didn't find it as funny as the US one so I deleted the other 6 or so eps I had recorded.


I lasted about 10 seconds. Long enough to realize it's not in HD and quickly deleted it. I would have even tried it out had it been SD quality. The video quality was that of a super 8 movie that had been used as a carpet for a few years.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I have to admit, the bit at the end this week where Wilfred said he figured out the ball trick really cracked me up.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I lasted about 10 seconds. Long enough to realize it's not in HD and quickly deleted it. I would have even tried it out had it been SD quality. The video quality was that of a super 8 movie that had been used as a carpet for a few years.


Dude, do you ever say anything other than if it ain't in HD, I ain't watchin' it? We get it already. Haven't been here in six months and the first thing I read coming back is how you STILL won't watch anything not in HD.

Having said that, I don't understand how anyone watches Wilfred. Dog, the Bounty hunter has a higher IQ than this show.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Dude, do you ever say anything other than if it ain't in HD, I ain't watchin' it? We get it already. Haven't been here in six months and the first thing I read coming back is how you STILL won't watch anything not in HD.
> 
> Having said that, I don't understand how anyone watches Wilfred. Dog, the Bounty hunter has a higher IQ than this show.


nope. 16,000 posts all saying the same thing. You're the first one to notice, so, you've got that going for you; which is nice.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Rumor has it that Anubys has never seen The Wizard of Oz because the first 10 minutes are in black and white (and SD)...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> ... the first 10 minutes are in black and white (and SD)...




:shudder:

Kodachrome 
You give us those nice bright colors 
You give us the greens of summers 
Makes you think all the world's a sunny day, oh yeah!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> Rumor has it that Anubys has never seen The Wizard of Oz because the first 10 minutes are in black and white (and SD)...


The first 10 minutes are sepia-toned, and an HD transfer does exist (since it was shot on film).

I know, sorry I ruined the joke.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

It's all black and white to Wilfred.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

balboa dave said:


> It's all black and white to Wilfred.


like the colors of the rainbow, gray gray gray and gray


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I love this show.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

robbhimself said:


> like the colors of the rainbow, gray gray gray and gray


the last one was ultra grey

I also loved the joke about Fatty Arbuckle and the wine bottle. Had to explain it to everyone the room after I stopped laughing.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Warren said:


> I also loved the joke about Fatty Arbuckle and the wine bottle. Had to explain it to everyone the room after I stopped laughing.


That one was lost on me. Is it something that can be explained here?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ClutchBrake said:


> That one was lost on me. Is it something that can be explained here?


I actually turned on CC, got the name, the googled it. I still didn't get the joke.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Arbuckle's career was ruined when a huge scandal arose where a young woman accused Fatty of, umm, 'violating' her with a coke bottle. I was aware of the scandal and assumed the joke was referring to it, but I didn't get it. Maybe because I didn't hear all of it.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> Arbuckle's career was ruined when a huge scandal arose where a young woman accused Fatty of, umm, 'violating' her with a coke bottle. I was aware of the scandal and assumed the joke was referring to it, but I didn't get it. Maybe because I didn't hear all of it.


He gave the bottle of wine to the guy and his wife. He said that it was Fatty Arbuckle's favorite wine. the husband said something. the wife said she doesn't get it. The husband said "I'll show you later" implying that later he would umm.. ^


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks for the explanations.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

trainman said:


> Can't embed it here, so you'll have to click to enjoy the alternate-universe version of "Wilfred".


I think Wilfred would "dominate" this other dog.. on a daily basis,lol


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> ... I don't understand how anyone watches Wilfred. Dog, the Bounty hunter has a higher IQ than this show.


After having watched the 2 seasons of the Australian version, and now the US version, I have to say that the US version is FAR superior in every way. Jason Gann has nailed down his character, whereas the Oz version was more pathos and less comedy. The US version is a psychological comedy. It treads on the edges of sanity and drug-induced psychosis/neurosis. And yet it is hilarious! But you really need to suspend your disbelief in order to accept the premise that this guy in the most ridiculous dog costume IS the character he portrays.



midas said:


> I have to admit, the bit at the end this week where Wilfred said he figured out the ball trick really cracked me up.


I just watched that bit again and you can tell that they probably shot that many times, as Elijah Wood (Ryan) starts to smile and suppresses a laugh just as Wilfred is about to throw the ball. LOL!



Bob Coxner said:


> US producers seem to screw up about 95% of imported shows. This one is thankfully one of the 5%. I loved the Aussie version and they did right by it.


Although I can't really say that I "loved" the Aussie version, I agree 100% that they got the US version "right". :up:



speedcouch said:


> ... My husband can't stand it at all and says "you're lowering your IQ by watching this..." I told him he has no imagination and "it's fiction not reality TV."
> 
> I really enjoy it! Especially when Wilfred is talking, you imagine that everyone but Ryan just hears a dog barking. That's great!


Right on, sister! It's not a dog-umentary. 

And I agree that when we hear Wilfred speaking (around other people) that they hear barking, but we get the translation. Like when Wilfred yells murderous threats at other people driving by in a car, they just see the barking dog. Or when he approaches the ducks by the lake, or yells at the boy faking the ball toss game, we are getting the dog's PoV (point of view).

But when Wilfred talks (and tokes) with Ryan, it is a psychological study of the inner conversation/conflicts within Ryan's brain.



Spoiler



In the season finale, it looks (from the preview) as if it will be all spelled out for us.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Well since their appears to be no episode specific threads for this series, I wanted to comment on the finale, which I thought was the best episode of the series. I found the season hit and miss. When it was funny, it was REALLY funny, but sometimes it was just kind of over the top stupid. This episode they really tied into Ryan's neuroses and you really got the feeling that Wilfred was actually his subconscious playing tricks on him.

Oh, and I ABSOLUTELY loved the Lost joke and Wilfred playing with the bubbles!!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

balboa dave said:


> It's all black and white to Wilfred.





robbhimself said:


> like the colors of the rainbow, gray gray gray and gray


Why? Does Wilfred have vision problems?

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-corner/200810/can-dogs-see-colors


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

scandia101 said:


> Why? Does Wilfred have vision problems?
> 
> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-corner/200810/can-dogs-see-colors


The one in Ryan's mind does.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I liked the show, but I love dark comedies....

This show started out funny and a little weird but cute, then progressed into insanity, craziness, and so ever dark.

The episode Doubt (AV Club article) is still rattling in my brain weeks after it aired. I would have loved an episode thread just because it called into question who Wilfred really is, was the other man that saw Wilfred really real? It was a mind f*ck.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> This episode they really tied into Ryan's neuroses and you really got the feeling that Wilfred was actually his subconscious playing tricks on him.


So before this episode it was plausible that Wilfred was a guy in a dog suit?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> So before this episode it was plausible that Wilfred was a guy in a dog suit?


Even though Ryan sees Wilfred as a guy wearing a dog suit, I think the realizations is one or the other...
Ryan is really is having conversations with the Wilfred the dog
Wilfred (besides being his neighbors dog) is a complete manifestation of Ryan's imagination

A lot of times Wilfred seemed to interact with others beside Ryan and keep in step with the conversations Ryan was having with him. This either made Wilfred's actions coincidental, sheer luck, or Ryan is just so crazy that his mind is adjusting the conversations in his head to match the Wilfred's interactions with others.

In the end Ryan is probably bat sh*t crazy, but if you think about it from Ryan's perspective, when he did question whether or not Wilfred is real, it's actually quite a scary question.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

robojerk said:


> The episode Doubt (AV Club article) is still rattling in my brain weeks after it aired. I would have loved an episode thread just because it called into question who Wilfred really is, was the other man that saw Wilfred really real? It was a mind f*ck.


Yes, the other guy is really real. It was Dwight Yoakam.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So what do people think about the season finale? Are we supposed to believe that not only was Wilfred a product of Ryan's imagination, but every scene that took place in Ryan's basement was imagined as well?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> So what do people think about the season finale? Are we supposed to believe that not only was Wilfred a product of Ryan's imagination, but every scene that took place in Ryan's basement was imagined as well?


Considering how crazy Ryan is, that's not a far stretch.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

robojerk said:


> A lot of times Wilfred seemed to interact with others beside Ryan and keep in step with the conversations Ryan was having with him. This either made Wilfred's actions coincidental, sheer luck, or Ryan is just so crazy that his mind is adjusting the conversations in his head to match the Wilfred's interactions with others.


You know how a friendly dog will hang around you and others, and then make little 'ruff' sounds like he's saying something, and looks at you like he totally understands you? Well, that's how everybody else perceives Wilfred. But to Ryan he completely understands him. Yet the beauty of the character is that Wilfred can give some relevant and deep insight, and yet is easily distracted by cars driving down the street, ducks in the park, or BUBBLES!



DevdogAZ said:


> So what do people think about the season finale? Are we supposed to believe that not only was Wilfred a product of Ryan's imagination, but every scene that took place in Ryan's basement was imagined as well?


I LOVED it! This show has just gotten better and better. The initial premise about the dude in the dog suit is so ridiculous that it obviously is too much for many viewers to accept, so lots of people dismiss this show. But if they could just return to their innocent childhood imagination, this show is hilarious and deep.

The earlier Australian version is no where near as well developed in writing and characterizations.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

I just realized that this show is an adult version of _Calvin and Hobbes_, only more surreal and twisted.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

getreal said:


> You know how a friendly dog will hang around you and others, and then make little 'ruff' sounds like he's saying something, and looks at you like he totally understands you? Well, that's how everybody else perceives Wilfred. But to Ryan he completely understands him. Yet the beauty of the character is that Wilfred can give some relevant and deep insight, and yet is easily distracted by cars driving down the street, ducks in the park, or BUBBLES!
> 
> I LOVED it! This show has just gotten better and better. The initial premise about the dude in the dog suit is so ridiculous that it obviously is too much for many viewers to accept, so lots of people dismiss this show. But if they could just return to their innocent childhood imagination, this show is hilarious and deep.
> 
> The earlier Australian version is no where near as well developed in writing and characterizations.


I agree, the show got better and better. I would say, out of the first 5 episodes, two were good, but I think all of the last 5 episodes or so, were excellent. My favorite part is absolutely how the dog is so human like one minute and so dog like the next. The bubbles scene was great!! I just wish they would stop having a dog smoking a bong all the time. Yeah, I know it's Ryan really doing it, but it just looks stupid to me.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

FYI, the Aussie version is repeating on IFC again. Looks like a marathon starting in the wee hours of 10/29.


----------



## dowalker (Sep 29, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

tlc said:


> FYI, the Aussie version is repeating on IFC again. Looks like a marathon starting in the wee hours of 10/29.





dowalker said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


IMO, keep your expectations LOW for the original Aussie version (2 short seasons). I didn't find it anywhere near as entertaining as the new & improved US version. But that was just my opinion. Enjoy!

It does go into more detail about Wilfred's world, and there is nudity. So, there's that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getreal said:


> IMO, *keep your expectations LOW* for the original Aussie version ....
> <snip>
> ...*there is nudity*. So, there's that.


Does not compute.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> Does not compute.


We have low expectations of a nude Wildfred.. j/k


----------

